

Will 21co and Bitcoin bring the end of network neutrality? - larrysalibra
https://www.bitcoinhk.org/2015-21co/

======
larrysalibra
The author makes interesting points. Level of complexity of implementing QoS
Internet wide makes me think we won't see this soon.

